# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Virus.Win32.Agent.vu

## Viramir

Что за вирус Virus.Win32.Agent.vu ?
Антивирус Kaspersky Total Security  
fff.JPG

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Это общая характеристика. Обычный троян, собирающий данные с вашего компьютера. Но может быть и ложным срабатыванием.

----------

